# celiac disease



## chasmonster (Apr 16, 2014)

looking for gluten free recipies


----------



## chefinainteasy (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm a chef and my wife has celiac. What kind of stuff are you lookin for? Using morels?


----------



## garden (Mar 25, 2014)

Chas, HI, My favorite way to have morels is battered and fried. I am not a chef but I am familiar with this disease. If you can use the Redmill (I think it is called) gluten free flour. Then just do a dry, wet, dry, fry// lol. That's what I call it. Season your flour and roll your morel in it, then dip it in a egg wash, then back in the flour and into a skillet with hot butter or oil... Yummy....
Also, there was a guy on here the other day talking about stuffing them with his own sausage and cream cheese, rolling them in (for you, your seasoned gluten free flour) and frying them. 
I also like them sautéed in butter on just about anything... Anyway, most kindness and best of luck finding a motherload.


----------



## chasmonster (Apr 16, 2014)

Looking for good substiute for flower, rice flower seems grainy to me. Corn meal? almond Flower?


----------



## chefinainteasy (Apr 9, 2014)

They sell al purpose gluten free flour mixes. King Arthur is a good one.


----------



## icemike (Apr 18, 2014)

Corn or potato starch. The Chinese have been doing it for years. I personally and so do others like it better. Just lightly moisten them and shake off excess to fry. It doesn't mask the flavor like a heavy coating and its crunchy.


----------

